# Just an observation



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I was "lurking" over in MO. The difference between here and there is amazing. The vibe is really almost negative over there. I am not sure who the people are and maybe it is in the editing that makes everyone seem jaded and condesending. I am so glad I found this list instead. You all are extremely friendly, helpfull and just plain nice. I don't understand the point of a forum where you can't say what is on your mind. I just don't get it. Ok done rambling, trying to find something to do while my hubby and Tunder bond. They are watching K1, how exciting huh?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

We like our comfy home. It's getting even worse over there...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 Worse?! It was BAD when I left several months ago!!!!  I may have to go lurk just to see how bad it is!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

traci, find some of the deleted posts..the snide comments they leave behind are just...aweful.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:58 PM
> *traci, find some of the deleted posts..the snide comments they leave behind are just...aweful.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49442*


[/QUOTE]


 They leave a comment? They used to just NOT post it and leave you wondering...hmmm....that has gotten my curiosity up!







Does he get anything for us LURKING? Does he get perks from us just visiting?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

If it is only one person leaving the remarks he is not a very nice person. The others will rip someone apart for not knowing. Silly me, I thought this was a place to ask the questions you didn't know the answer to. Not be torn to shreds for it. And you are right the comments he leaves are very nasty.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Well I'm glad you found us!!!!! I love it here everyone is soooo great


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Certain threads are staying up that aren't on topic of asking questions about Maltese but others are deleted. I am sorry, but I know a few here post over there yet...but I do see favoritism going on over there. I know from personal experience that when one DOES have trouble and tries to email the moderator/tech help....I NEVER got an answer back. NEVER! I tried two or three times to post my dog's pic and was having tech. troubles and was "banned" from posting pics b/c I "couldn't follow the rules" ..umm, so I can't make mistakes in order to find out the proper way to post the pics? Even with the instructions, my computer wouldn't cooperate. It's ridiculous that I was banned from pic posting b/c I was struggling. So...if you are tech savvy, you don't belong there?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Certain threads are staying up that aren't on topic of asking questions about Maltese but others are deleted. I am sorry, but I know a few here post over there yet...but I do see favoritism going on over there. I know from personal experience that when one DOES have trouble and tries to email the moderator/tech help....I NEVER got an answer back. NEVER! I tried two or three times to post my dog's pic and was having tech. troubles and was "banned" from posting pics b/c I "couldn't follow the rules" ..umm, so I can't make mistakes in order to find out the proper way to post the pics? Even with the instructions, my computer wouldn't cooperate. It's ridiculous that I was banned from pic posting b/c I was struggling. So...if you are tech savvy, you don't belong there?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh my gosh they kicked you off for your pick being too large ?
they are so horible.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Certain threads are staying up that aren't on topic of asking questions about Maltese but others are deleted. I am sorry, but I know a few here post over there yet...but I do see favoritism going on over there. I know from personal experience that when one DOES have trouble and tries to email the moderator/tech help....I NEVER got an answer back. NEVER! I tried two or three times to post my dog's pic and was having tech. troubles and was "banned" from posting pics b/c I "couldn't follow the rules" ..umm, so I can't make mistakes in order to find out the proper way to post the pics? Even with the instructions, my computer wouldn't cooperate. It's ridiculous that I was banned from pic posting b/c I was struggling. So...if you are tech savvy, you don't belong there?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I was NEVER able to post a pic. many times I asked for help and got no response either.I think I posted once or maybe twice.But after seeing how that site was run and the responces to questions,i knew that was not the place for me. I LOVE LOVE LOVE SM







It is a family here!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh my gosh. I just went over there to see how bad it has gotten . Boy are they tripping. My Gosh they love the power. They have locked some thread with comment like ' look and you will find" or free advertising is not permitted but paid is encurage"
or your topic had noting to do with a maltese DELETED. 

So rude , they are so rude... they should just call it " The Rude forum"


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Believe me don't even try to say something encouraging or nice they just say your comment is off topic and delete it. How disgusting!!! For them to decide what should or should not be said especially if its nice. Unbelievable!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Just forget they ever existed. You totally got the last laugh by coming here, BELIEVE ME! The MOD'S HATE JOE and SM! LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i was going thru my bookmarked sites this evening, and saw one of the threads there that had about 10-15 "post removed...not on topic....not related to topic...removed because we dont like other people being rude and condescending---but WE CAN BE!" or whatever they say. i was actually quite saddened to see how the tone of that site has become so negative. i used to enjoy it and many of the regulars there. most of the ones i enjoyed are now over here now, so i deleted MO from my faves. it's just a downer to read anything over there anymore, you know? hadnt been over there in a while, glad to see i'm not missing anything LOL

ann marie and the "shiny happy people" buttercup


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Apr 5 2005, 10:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was NEVER able to post a pic. many times I asked for help and got no response either.I think I posted once or maybe twice.But after seeing how that site was run and the responces to questions,i knew that was not the place for me. I LOVE LOVE LOVE SM







It is a family here!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49490
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just a little information for those of you who may not know, but when you post a picture over there it becomes *HIS* property! That's right! Somewhere (neatly hidden) he wrote it into a disclaimer. So he claims the right to the photos that *you took **and posted *as his own to do whatever he wants with them! Therefore he has the ability to make money off of your picture--can you believe that????


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

This is a very naughty thing to say but hey... From all said about him he reminds me of a lil 4'9 man who must make others feel inferior. When we were first married my husband and I had a landlord like that. It was too funny to see him strut around but the min... my hubby stood he is like 6'3 and said somthing back the guy crumbled....Little man's syndrome.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 6 2005, 07:14 AM
> *This is a very naughty thing to say but hey... From all said about him he reminds me of a lil 4'9 man who must make others feel inferior.  When we were first married my husband and I had a landlord like that.  It was too funny to see him strut around but the min... my hubby stood he is like 6'3 and said somthing back the guy crumbled....Little man's syndrome.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49554*


[/QUOTE]

I've heard him referred to as being like the Wizard of Oz - a lot of bluff and booming noise, but pretty disappointing when the curtain comes down and you see him in person........!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to confess - I lurked on both sites since January before getting our puppy, just trying to be prepared. I never even once entertained the idea of joining that site because I would be too afraid to ask a question! The other day I lurked on their site and someone had asked a question and they responded that the topic had already been discussed in the past and to look it up! Would it have hurt for someone to answer this poor person's question?! 

I wanted a site I was comfortable with because I am as new to this as they come! Never owned an inside dog before now and never owned a Maltese!! And neither have any of my family members! They just about fainted when I got Abbey because they know what a neat freak my husband and I are! That's why it had to be a Maltese - no shedding (I hope), or dander. Plus, they're just so darn cute!!!








I think the people on this site are great!!







And you have helped us out more than you'll ever know!! Thanks!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Apr 6 2005, 12:04 PM
> *I have to confess - I lurked on both sites since January before getting our puppy, just trying to be prepared.  I never even once entertained the idea of joining that site because I would be too afraid to ask a question!  The other day I lurked on their site and someone had asked a question and they responded that the topic had already been discussed in the past and to look it up!  Would it have hurt for someone to answer this poor person's question?!
> 
> I wanted a site I was comfortable with because I am as new to this as they come!  Never owned an inside dog before now and never owned a Maltese!!  And neither have any of my family members!  They just about fainted when I got Abbey because they know what a neat freak my husband and I are!  That's why it had to be a Maltese - no shedding (I hope), or dander.  Plus, they're just so darn cute!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That picture of your baby is just about the cutest thing... you should enter it in a contest... I love her little scarf... oh what a doll.....!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

GROUP HUG!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I haven;t been there in awhile-too busy to deal with the "au naturale" woman who calls me some kind of strange name. One eyed, or something.

I adore coming here-it's like the sweet and friendly place to go-over there it's like Jerry Springer.


yes-group hug...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

[/QUOTE]
Just a little information for those of you who may not know, but when you post a picture over there it becomes *HIS* property! That's right! Somewhere (neatly hidden) he wrote it into a disclaimer. So he claims the right to the photos that *you took **and posted *as his own to do whatever he wants with them! Therefore he has the ability to make money off of your picture--can you believe that????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49524
[/QUOTE]


Yikes!! That's scary! This is a little off topic, but a while back I was just browsing the web and I found a picture of my Massimo I had uploaded to my gallery here... I don't know if anyone would remember it, it was of Massimo in a blue sweater "dancing" when he was like 6 months old. I'll try to find it... Well, after I saw that I was freaked out, and I deleted my gallery.. Then I stopped posting for a while...... but it still freaks me out. I still kept comming here and lurking, but I was afraid to post anything.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Apr 11 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Yikes!!  That's scary!  This is a little off topic, but a while back I was just browsing the web and I found a picture of my Massimo I had uploaded to my gallery here...  I don't know if anyone would remember it, it was of Massimo in a blue sweater "dancing" when he was like 6 months old. I'll try to find it... Well, after I saw that I was freaked out, and I deleted my gallery..  Then I stopped posting for a while...... but it still freaks me out.  I still kept comming here and lurking, but I was afraid to post anything. *


That is the most precious picture... absolutely adorable!!! HOWEVER, are you saying that this photo was posted on SM and then appeared in the MO photo gallery that he charges $5 to view ???? If so, did you perhaps use this same photo on MO as your Profile photo, which becomes the property of MO.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 11 2005, 02:34 PM
> *I haven;t been there in awhile-too busy to deal with the "au naturale" woman who calls me some kind of strange name. One eyed, or something.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51516*


[/QUOTE]

I HATE that woman!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 11 2005, 08:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks







No, it wasn't on MO, it was on some random page that came up when I was searching "Maltese pictures". I just went and looked for the site and I couldn't find it. Hopefully they shut it down! I haven't uploaded anywhere else so it HAD to come from here. I hope they didn't just happen on this site and steal people's pics. That's disturbing.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats very disturbing...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Taking another break from paperwork...This site is a good a good way to do it. I do so many notes, then come sit at the computer a few minutes.

Since several of you mentioned MO, have any of you ever wondered what happened to Jay's wife? I can't remember her name, but she did post a good bit, then there was one post where he responded that she wanted a break from MO. It was soon after that there was the ad for a new moderator. That was several months ago.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 11 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Taking another break from paperwork...This site is a good a good way to do it.  I do so many notes, then come sit at the computer a few minutes.
> 
> Since several of you mentioned MO, have any of you ever wondered what happened to Jay's wife?  I can't remember her name, but she did post a good bit, then there was one post where he responded that she wanted a break from MO.  It was soon after that there was the ad for a new moderator.  That was several months ago.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51633*


[/QUOTE]

Her name is (was) Bev and I have wondered the same thing. I know some people didn't like her but I always enjoyed her posts.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 11 2005, 07:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE that woman!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51605
[/B][/QUOTE]


Which woman is that...not sure I know who it is...She actually called you a name...how rude.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

AHHHHH...she is sooo darling!

Now...back on topic. Spoiled Maltese is a wonderful alternative for many. I am so glad such a place exist. There are also lots of communities on yahoogroups that I have been so happy to find.

I still go on MalteseOnly because I enjoy Chrisman and Divine Maltese post. They are very knowledgeable.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+Apr 11 2005, 06:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Which woman is that...not sure I know who it is...She actually called you a name...how rude.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51644
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think she posts so much now but a while ago she was posting ALL the time. But if things like "Rusty's jewels" rings a bell than you will remember who she is. She had these awful, uneducated, ramblings than didn't make any sense.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 11 2005, 08:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think she posts so much now but a while ago she was posting ALL the time. But if things like "Rusty's jewels" rings a bell than you will remember who she is. She had these awful, uneducated, ramblings than didn't make any sense.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51647
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't get the rudeness. There are so many out there who just want a helping hand or even a shoulder to lean on...I actually said something not too long ago...was surprised I did not get a talking to. Or worse.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 11 2005, 09:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think she posts so much now but a while ago she was posting ALL the time. But if things like "Rusty's jewels" rings a bell than you will remember who she is. She had these awful, uneducated, ramblings than didn't make any sense.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51647
[/B][/QUOTE]

Are you referring to Bev? If so.... Hmmm, that's odd... maybe someone(!?) was posting using her screen name .... I always found her posts to have wit and show lots of caring, esp. when someone's baby was having a problem. When people had sick babies she really seemed to try to help or encourage them to seek vet help, etc.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

K & C's mom

I don't think she is talking about Bev...there is a woman who is named rusty ????? who is a rambler and is a bit abrubt and rude


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kallie and Catcher's Mom

I don't know if you ever go and look over there...but 3maltmoms little sammie died Sunday...so very sad...I feel like she was part of my family too with all the stories that 3 maltmom told about her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 11 2005, 09:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree about Divine's posts... Larry is humble and charming and not egocentric .... Larry hasn't posted in months and Chrisman hasn't posted either except for that recent , entertaining "Breeder Beware" thread.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Apr 11 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Kallie and Catcher's Mom
> 
> I don't know if you ever go and look over there...but 3maltmoms little sammie died Sunday...so very sad...I feel like she was part of my family too with all the stories that 3 maltmom told about her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51654*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, now that my IP address has changed I am able to access the site and I lurk occasionally to see if there is anything of interest. I did see the post about Sammie but I don't recall who 3maltmom was or recall her posts. I was very sorry for her loss, nevertheless. That is the "thing" about these forums...... every sickness, problem, and death hits home and we do feel pain along with the baby's mommy or daddy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 11 2005, 06:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I don't think she posts so much now but a while ago she was posting ALL the time. But if things like "Rusty's jewels" rings a bell than you will remember who she is. She had these awful, uneducated, ramblings than didn't make any sense.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51647
*[/QUOTE]

Are you referring to Bev? If so.... Hmmm, that's odd... maybe someone(!?) was posting using her screen name .... I always found her posts to have wit and show lots of caring, esp. when someone's baby was having a problem. When people had sick babies she really seemed to try to help or encourage them to seek vet help, etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51650
[/B][/QUOTE]

NO!! Not, Bev. Someone completely different.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL! Don't even get me started on how much I hate MO. I was just ranting about them yesterday, on another thread.

I, too, am literally afraid to ask a simple question. No way do I want to willingly throw myself to the wolves.









I used to like to go there and read, and see if people had any new stories. But lately, the MO Megalomaniacs have gotten so cruel and vicious, all the helpful information kind of gets lost in the mess.

To sum it up, I really should just delete MO from my favorites list but...

Gah! For me, it's like trying to maintain a friendship with a bad ex-boyfriend. You really can't stand them, but you keep going back time after time, thinking this visit will be better than the last... 

...even though it's totally not worth it.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a little information for those of you who may not know, but when you post a picture over there it becomes *HIS* property! That's right! Somewhere (neatly hidden) he wrote it into a disclaimer. So he claims the right to the photos that *you took **and posted *as his own to do whatever he wants with them! Therefore he has the ability to make money off of your picture--can you believe that????
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49524
[/QUOTE]


Yikes!! That's scary! This is a little off topic, but a while back I was just browsing the web and I found a picture of my Massimo I had uploaded to my gallery here... I don't know if anyone would remember it, it was of Massimo in a blue sweater "dancing" when he was like 6 months old. I'll try to find it... Well, after I saw that I was freaked out, and I deleted my gallery.. Then I stopped posting for a while...... but it still freaks me out. I still kept comming here and lurking, but I was afraid to post anything. 









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51538
[/QUOTE]


Ruby Jean would love to have this dance....














!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 11 2005, 09:16 PM
> *I, too, am literally afraid to ask a simple question.  No way do I want to willingly throw myself to the wolves.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Sadly I feel this is happening here on Sm more and more.It seems to always be the same ppl.It such a shame as Joe has made such a GREAT site for those of us that LOVE our babies and just want information,not critization.And at times when I see it ,I think about leaving the site for good.So far the ones that are really here to help and not "Bash" are the ones I stay here for.JMO


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 12 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Sadly I feel this is happening here on Sm more and more.It seems to always be the same ppl.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51816*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing this morning.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Just a little information for those of you who may not know, but when you post a picture over there it becomes *HIS* property! That's right! Somewhere (neatly hidden) he wrote it into a disclaimer. So he claims the right to the photos that *you took **and posted *as his own to do whatever he wants with them! Therefore he has the ability to make money off of your picture--can you believe that????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49524



Yikes!! That's scary! This is a little off topic, but a while back I was just browsing the web and I found a picture of my Massimo I had uploaded to my gallery here... I don't know if anyone would remember it, it was of Massimo in a blue sweater "dancing" when he was like 6 months old. I'll try to find it... Well, after I saw that I was freaked out, and I deleted my gallery.. Then I stopped posting for a while...... but it still freaks me out. I still kept comming here and lurking, but I was afraid to post anything. 









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51538
[/QUOTE]


Ruby Jean would love to have this dance....














!!!!!!!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51723
[/QUOTE]








Anytime!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Apr 12 2005, 10:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 12 2005, 11:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing this morning.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51818
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same too. Someone comes on here asking for advice and all they get is chewed out
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51838
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if you are reffering to me...I may just be paranoid. I never meant to criticize. I was only expressing a different opinion that was still supposed to be helpful to the person asking.
Since there is freedom of speech (actually allowed on this forum), I was under impression that it was acceptable.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 12 2005, 09:04 AM
> *I am be unpopular for this but.... I agree with feeding your dog a certian amount at a certian time.  It builds a routine that everyone is used to and you also know when they have to go outside.    And I want to clarify are they only let out of their crate twice a day or just let outside twice a day to go potty.  Also what size "crate"? before I comment on that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51768*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Apr 12 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 12 2005, 11:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing this morning.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51818
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same too. Someone comes on here asking for advice and all they get is chewed out
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51838
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree!
















People are going to do what they want, so instead of "chewing them out" try giving them information that will be helpful! It's a much nicer approach!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have no idea what is going on here...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Kodie, go read the 600$ thread...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

People aren't going to agree with me here but I am going to say it anyways (we don't have a nazi environment here). 

We should be nice and help people with advice. But at the same time, it is our responsibility to educate. If someone is breeding their pet and asking for advice on whelping, we should provide advice on whelping. If someone is considering breeding, we should also voice our concerns about breeding a pet. We cannot be supportive of every decision. It is just wrong! We have to teach one another but we should try to do it in a nice way.

I know I can come of as being mean at times but I really have the person's best intentions at heart. I am here to help but also here to share my knowledge. I don't think I should force my beliefs on others but I should voice them so people can make their own decisions.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 12 2005, 01:52 PM
> *We should be nice and help people with advice.  But at the same time, it is our responsibility to educate.  If someone is breeding their pet and asking for advice on whelping, we should provide advice on whelping.  If someone is considering breeding, we should also voice our concerns about breeding a pet.  We cannot be supportive of every decision.  It is just wrong!  We have to teach one another but we should try to do it in a nice way.
> 
> I am come of mean at times but I really have the person's best intentions at heart.  I am hear to help but also hear to share my knowledge.  I don't think I should force my beliefs on others but I should voice them so people can make their own decisions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51967*


[/QUOTE]

I don't think that you come off as being mean. I think that you do know a lot about Maltese and I would rather hear your opinion even if differs from mine if I had a question or a comment. 

I think often people mistake differing opinion as an attack. Of course, sometimes things can be worded wrongly, but no one means to attack anyone (I certainly don't). I think same can be said of MO. If we all just agree on everything, then we wouldn't be open to learning new things.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm paranoid too i guess..

if i've ever come off as rude, i totally apologize







i'm not the most discreet person in the world when it comes to voicing my opinion, etc.

just wanted to make sure nobody's hating me


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 12 2005, 05:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that you come off as being mean. I think that you do know a lot about Maltese and I would rather hear your opinion even if differs from mine if I had a question or a comment. 

I think often people mistake differing opinion as an attack. Of course, sometimes things can be worded wrongly, but no one means to attack anyone (I certainly don't). I think same can be said of MO. If we all just agree on everything, then we wouldn't be open to learning new things.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51977
[/B][/QUOTE]

Charmypoo and okw:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 12 2005, 06:39 PM
> *i'm paranoid too i guess..
> 
> if i've ever come off as rude, i totally apologize
> ...


[/QUOTE]

IMHO your posts are just perfect as they are!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its not the difference of opinions or the sharing of information that Im refering to.Its the snotty,harsh,better than thou additudes.I for one welcome any and all information on a variety of questions,statements etc.I just think there are some ppl. on here that continually respond that way.If we are to have a friendly and informative site,then ppl. need to reread what they have written before they post it,and stop and think.I think the informatin can be shared in much kinder ways.without being judgementle. Yes we need to educate and share our experencies to help others,but we do not need to do it in a snotty ,harsh way.
Now I will step down off my soapbox.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

sheila


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 05:47 PM
> *IMHO your posts are just perfect as they are!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52008*


[/QUOTE]

aw







thank you.

and just so you knoooow, even though i'm sure you do, yours are perfect-er


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 12 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Its not the difference of opinions  or the sharing of information that Im refering to.Its  the snotty,harsh,better than thou additudes.I for one welcome any and all information on a variety of questions,statements etc.I just think there are some ppl. on here that continually respond that way.If we are to have a friendly and informative site,then ppl. need to reread what they have written before they post it,and stop and think.I think the informatin can be shared in much kinder ways.without being judgementle. Yes we need to educate and share our experencies to help others,but we do not need to do it in a snotty ,harsh way.
> Now I  will step down off my soapbox.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52034*


[/QUOTE]



I agree completely. I am one who has to reread what I type because what I am trying to say doesn't always come out in the way I mean.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 12 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I think often people mistake differing opinion as an attack.  Of course, sometimes things can be worded wrongly, but no one means to attack anyone (I certainly don't).  I think same can be said of MO.  If we all just agree on everything, then we wouldn't be open to learning new things.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51977*


[/QUOTE]















if everyone agreed on everything there would be no such word as "forum" or "free speech", sometimes people do come across as brash even though just stating a fact, the great thing i recognize about SM so far is there is somewhat of a balance and I thank everyone for that


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Apr 12 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Its not the difference of opinions  or the sharing of information that Im refering to.Its  the snotty,harsh,better than thou additudes.I for one welcome any and all information on a variety of questions,statements etc.I just think there are some ppl. on here that continually respond that way.If we are to have a friendly and informative site,then ppl. need to reread what they have written before they post it,and stop and think.I think the informatin can be shared in much kinder ways.without being judgementle. Yes we need to educate and share our experencies to help others,but we do not need to do it in a snotty ,harsh way.
> Now I  will step down off my soapbox.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52034*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Sheila, Some on this board obviously think there have been attacking and condescending posts.... others have read those very same posts and don't have problems with them. Even if someone reads and re-reads their remarks before posting, it can't be guaranteed that there won't be someone who is offended.

We represent a wide range of ages, hail from different parts of this country and the world and come from different backgrounds. A post that is interpreted as rude by one person is seen as no more than expressing an opinion to another. I think we have to give posters the benefit of the doubt. Most people who post here are pure of heart and are only trying to be helpful.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

maybe i'm naive, but i haven't noticed any condescending posts. you're so right k/c's mom!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 12 2005, 05:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila, Some on this board obviously think there have been attacking and condescending posts.... others have read those very same posts and don't have problems with them. Even if someone reads and re-reads their remarks before posting, it can't be guaranteed that there won't be someone who is offended.

We represent a wide range of ages, hail from different parts of this country and the world and come from different backgrounds. A post that is interpreted as rude by one person is seen as no more than expressing an opinion to another. I think we have to give posters the benefit of the doubt. Most people who post here are pure of heart and are only trying to be helpful.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52050
[/B][/QUOTE]

K/C mom,

I completely agree. Thank you for your support.

Sheila,

I don't know if you are refering to me. I certainly hope that I am not the one with "snotty,harsh,better than thou additude", I certainly never meant to be. I was just stating my opinion. If I appeared annoyed, it was only because of what we have to go through with our dog and I wanted to prevent anyone from having to have to go through the same thing..


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Im kind of mad at myself for continuing to read this post, but as it is I have. The problem I have with it is that anyone is judging anyone on what they post instead of just ignoring it. I am now guilty of doing the same thing. Its the reason I have never really been "into" this kind of forum thing, but here I thought was different. I see that it is probably just the way of the web unfortunately. On this site there is such thing as PM and it would be nice if the poster or the postee would just take their complaints to tells instead of this everyone taking sides and supporting "their guy" or getting all mushy and worried and paranoid that someone is bothered by your post. Who cares- say what you like try to be nice if you are bothered, take it to tells. People are way too sensitive. 

jee I wanted to ask a question about training and now I'm all bothered


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Talking about re-reading posts .. I just re-read mine and half of it doesn't make sense. Spelling mistakes ... half written sentences!

I looked up the definition of a forum.

fo·rum ( P ) Pronunciation Key (fôrm, fr-)
n. pl. fo·rums, also fo·ra (fôr, fr) 

The public square or marketplace of an ancient Roman city that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business. 
A public meeting place for open discussion. 
A medium of open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper or a radio or television program. 
A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and often including audience participation. 
A court of law; a tribunal. 

I much rather people voice their opinions in the open. We can all learn a thing or two from it. If someone is harsh or snooty, we learn to be a bigger person and not be like that. We learn to be more considerate.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 07:36 PM
> *We represent a wide range of ages, hail from different parts of this country and the world and come from different backgrounds. A post that is interpreted as rude by one person is seen as no more than expressing an opinion to another.  I think we have to give posters the benefit of the doubt. Most people who post here are pure of heart and are only trying to be helpful.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52050*


[/QUOTE]

well said


----------

